# Matt finish paint what protection?



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a question, a freind of mine has just bought a BMW with a matt paint finish.

What products can be used or whats best on the paint work ie sealants, wax's etc.

personally its not my bag, looks like the bottom of a teflon coated frying pan but each to their own!

Phil


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Swissvax Opaque Wax is for mat finishes. Not sure if it is what your looking for.

it reads: (quote from Swissvax, not ment as advert)

"Premium wax specially developed for all satin matt paintwork types (incl. foils) with 40 Vol. % of pure Brazilian Grade One Carnauba"

HTH


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't Swissvax do a wax especially for matt paint ?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Colly 476, not used it on satin/matt body panels but always use it on satin alloys, always leaves good protection but just lets the finish from underneath show through, I take there will be no correction.....


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

any wax will do. I also remeber someone mention that BOS, didn´t change the paint finish.

Opaque wax = Snake oil


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Miguelgomes said:


> any wax will do. I also remeber someone mention that BOS, didn´t change the paint finish.
> 
> Opaque wax = Snake oil


My sentiments exactly! When I asked SV how they managed to make 40% carnauba "not shiny" they just replied with something like "you'll ruin your finish if you use anything else..." and they confirmed their "scientific breakthrough" . It was me who used BOS on my matte black detail wagon. I've got a couple layers of nano sealant on there now and no change, BUT my car is wrapped. A car with a "painted" matte black finish may behave differently. Here's a picture of a Lotus Exige Scura I did the other day and my truck in the background.










Lotus gave specific instructions NOT to use any wax and they gave a little "care package" for what they want you to use on the paint...










Yep, Armor All! I felt a bit weird dressing the entire car, but that's what they say to use!


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting post. I have an Alfa Romeo dealer a stones throw from my house and I see they have a Brera Spider in the showroom with matt grey paint, I was wondering what products would be best for these finishes.
Have to say I'm not overly keen on the look of the paint but each to their own:thumb:


----------



## vxr-blackshep (Dec 12, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> My sentiments exactly! When I asked SV how they managed to make 40% carnauba "not shiny" they just replied with something like "you'll ruin your finish if you use anything else..." and they confirmed their "scientific breakthrough" . It was me who used BOS on my matte black detail wagon. I've got a couple layers of nano sealant on there now and no change, BUT my car is wrapped. A car with a "painted" matte black finish may behave differently. Here's a picture of a Lotus Exige Scura I did the other day and my truck in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi there ,

right i ve just had my car wrapped in matte black , are you saying its ok to wax matte wrap , but not matte paint work ??


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

C2 works well on matte finishes too, used it on both matte paint and matte vinyl now, seems to be perfect for the job.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

vxr-blackshep said:


> hi there ,
> 
> right i ve just had my car wrapped in matte black , are you saying its ok to wax matte wrap , but not matte paint work ??


So far I've used the following on my matte black wrap and 0 has changed >>

- Opti Seal
- Red Mist
- Swissvax Concorso (BOS over here)
- Super hydrophobic nano coating (2 layers to be exact)

Just don't rub too hard and use soft, new MF's and you'll be just fine.


----------



## vxr-blackshep (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks guys , would something like p21s wax be ok do you think ?

anyhoo heres a pic of my car , may not be to everyones taste but i like it .


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Sweet ..


----------



## MoonWalker (Nov 10, 2009)

Was you at the PVS show on Saturday? If so very nice car and one of the best at the show.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG that car is siiiiiick!! :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: I'm assuming that's painted, no? Is it "softer" than a normal paint? I'd stick with a non-nuba sealant (despite SV's clains to Opaque), like Opti-Seal or Red Mist (actually Red Mist held up longer on my carbon fiber wrapping so my vote's for that). Wax buildup can occur and possibly make it shiny. Mine's wrapped so it's a different story.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Not a fan of the VXR but that is the best one I have seen to date :argie: :thumb:

Paint or wrap?


----------



## NAJ (Mar 10, 2010)

matt finish isn't my fav, but your car is stunning
great car


----------



## raeno (May 4, 2010)

Love Matt Black motors. Other than the Gemballa Cayenne yours is top of my favourite's list. Very nice indeed. If you dont mind me asking, how much did it set you back? Is that a gloss strip on the lower panel?


----------



## vxr-blackshep (Dec 12, 2007)

hi yes , it was a pvs at the weekend on the regal stand , and yes it is a wrap and managed to get a deal on it for cash , normally about £1100 plus the vat.

yes its a gloss strip along the bottom as i thought i needed something to break it up a bit .

now just trying to decide what to put on it to help protect it a bit so any help is much appreciated .

as for the wax's i ve got in the garage to use , i have 

lusso oro
collinite 915
p21s

some jetseal 109

and the normal last touch ( megs )

so what would you think would be the best of the above on the wrap ?

or would i be better getting something previously mentioned ?

thanks for the comments guys ( i like to be different you see  )


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Last touch if it was me, since it´s waterbased, it will be gentle to the vinyl.


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

what did you eventually go for on the matt black wrap and how was it to apply ?


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

all the people who are loving this latest trend (well its getting old quick, just like white german cars) havent seen a matt black paint job after a bird bomb has baked on a fender for a few hours


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Swissvax do an opaque kit designed for matt finish cars, see herehttp://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/swissvax-discovery-kit-opaque.html


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Gtechniq has a "matt version" of C1 I think...


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

domino said:


> all the people who are loving this latest trend (well its getting old quick, just like white german cars) havent seen a matt black paint job after a bird bomb has baked on a fender for a few hours


Trendy white cars suck as well as matt black ones...


----------

